# Sistema-FSoE



## mavarga (2 Dezember 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich möchte das Performance Level von einer Anlage mit SISTEMA berechnen. Als erste Funktion möchte ich den Not-Aus-Kreis berechnen mit Taster - TwinSafe Eingangskarte - TwinSafe CPU - und einem Stäubli Roboter mit FSoE Kommunikation. 

Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich eine FSoE-Gerät in SISTEMA berechne. Soll ich ein FSoE Out Subsystem einfügen? Oder ist das schon in der CPU drin? 

So sieht es aktuell aus: (siehe Anhang)

Passt das so? 

Danke!


----------



## stevenn (3 Dezember 2019)

ich habe noch keine Berechnung mit Twinsafe gemacht, welche Werte nimmts du für FsoE Out und Fsoe In? Herstellerwerte? Fehlt vielleicht der PL-Wert für den STO selbst, oder ist der mit in FsoE In integriert?


----------



## mavarga (3 Dezember 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Für den FSoE Out habe ich provisorisch die PFHd Werte von der EL6910 genommen (1,79E-09). Für "In" habe ich vor die Werte vom Stäubli Roboter zu nehmen aber die muss ich auch noch nachfragen.
 "Fehlt vielleicht der PL-Wert für den STO selbst, oder ist der mit in FsoE In integriert?" das kann sein. Leider bin ich selber unsicher 

.

 Weist du vielleicht wie eine Berechnung mit Profisafe aussieht? Meine Meinung nach sollte das ähnlich sein.
[/FONT]


----------



## stevenn (3 Dezember 2019)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat man bei Profisafe Werte für Eingänge, Ausgänge und Logik. passend zu deinem hättest du dann Werte für
Not-Halt Taster, Eingänge, Logik, Ausgänge und der STO WErt für den Umrichter. der "FsoE-Weg" ist ja an sich sicher (durch Protokoll usw.)


----------



## mavarga (4 Dezember 2019)

Danke für deine Hilfe! Glaube jetzt habe ich es


----------



## stevenn (4 Dezember 2019)

darf ich fragen welche Werte du für Safety-over-Ethercat nimmst?


----------



## mavarga (4 Dezember 2019)

Safety-over-EtherCAT (FSoE) – PFHD 1,00E-09 (aus TwinSAFE Applikationshandbuch)


----------

